# Anyone moved the sump of Red Sea Reefer to basement?



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I would like to know how to do it and where to get the pluming parts.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The provided sump will be too small to handle the volume in the pipes when the power cuts out of the return pump so a custom sump will be needed.

You will also have to change out the plumbing and bulkheads to standard bulkheads and use standard SCH40 PVC pipe.

With the two plumbing lines, you have to do a Herbie style drainage system and the return lines loop over the back as the pipe diameter is narrower and if one gets blocked, you have a problem.

In the Thornhill area, bulkheads from BA, PVC pipe and fittings from LOWES will be the fastest manner to get your materials and plumb away. You can go to JJ Downs or Fabco but the cost differential in $, gas and time, spend the extra 15-25% @BA and LOWES and have a day to spare .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Also a bigger return pump. Determine head height, lateral run distance, bends, etc to find the flow rate desired at the DT. Then compare the flow chart of various pumps. 

I suggest using an external pressure rated pump either BlueLine, Panworld, Little Giant or Iwaki w/Japanese motor.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi wtac 

I have both large sump and pump in the basement. Thanks for for the information - how to modify the plumbing lines.


----------

